# Why is the little girl crying?



## TheGreatGatsby

Find the reason in the pic or check link for answer.

little girl crying ghost boy - Mandatory


----------



## Dabs

Maybe it was a photo-shop~


----------



## Connery

Because her coupon to Payless shoes expired.


----------



## yidnar

real or not it's damn creepy !!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dabs said:


> Maybe it was a photo-shop~



Probably, the most likely answer.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Maybe she's crying because all the adults in her life are overweight and she is afraid that's how she will end up, too.


----------



## blackcherry

yidnar said:


> real or not it's damn creepy !!



Real it's not .
And it certainly is not creepy if you are a balanced , mentally healthy person .


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

You're flames would work better if your bar wasn't red and you didn't have 42,880 under your name.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

By the looks of it....they all just returned from their third trip of the day to McDonalds and didn't bring the poor little girl any dhicken nuggets.


----------



## laughinReaper

Prolly the kids brother in Halloween makeup for that pic.


----------



## boedicca

Why is the little girl crying?

I'm going to go with:  poet wouldn't put her on his ignore list.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

boedicca said:


> Why is the little girl crying?
> 
> I'm going to go with:  poet wouldn't put her on his ignore list.



Poet has an ignore list? That's paranormal.


----------



## earlycuyler

iamwhatiseem said:


> By the looks of it....they all just returned from their third trip of the day to McDonalds and didn't bring the poor little girl any dhicken nuggets.



Or ate them all while the little girl watched.


----------



## laughinReaper

she is mourning the death of Hostess snack foods,I know I am.


----------



## laughinReaper

She just became engaged to a Muslim man?


----------



## laughinReaper

Her dolly has been sequestered.


----------



## emilynghiem

laughinReaper said:


> She just became engaged to a Muslim man?



And has to give up eating bacon on her cheeseburgers?


----------



## emilynghiem

laughinReaper said:


> Her dolly has been sequestered.



and no one will tell her what "sequester" means


----------



## Big Black Dog

*She's crying because she is surrounded by liberal Democrats.*


----------



## MaryL

There is rich history of fake ghost pictures. And fake stories to go along with them, for that matter. Why is this this particular one any different?  No snark here,  a respectful reply.


----------



## Moonglow

emilynghiem said:


> laughinReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> She just became engaged to a Muslim man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And has to give up eating bacon on her cheeseburgers?
Click to expand...


If you were Jewish you couldn't eat a cheeseburger.


----------



## NLT

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Find the reason in the pic or check link for answer.
> 
> little girl crying ghost boy - Mandatory



I thought it was because of the big bull dyke beside the girl in the red tube top. Seeing that would scare my kids, my dog and me too.


----------



## JakeStarkey

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was a photo-shop~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, the most likely answer.
Click to expand...


Probably, the most likely answer


----------

